
The unofficial Apple Archive is on death’s door once more - rahuldottech
https://www.theverge.com/2020/1/26/21082832/apple-archive-dmca-takedown-sam-gold
======
rs23296008n1
Its a pity Apple don't support this by endorsing it somehow. _Trademarks
/copyrights don't get weaker when you officially authorise usage_[1]. Ideally
it should be under the Apple domain etc.

A better path exists than takedowns and related legal actions. Apple's
reputation comes across very poorly from this in my view. This usage isn’t
modifying the content or remixing it. Its simple preservation[2].

Forgetting the past means the worst and best lessons aren't learnt from. Kind
of like self-induced corporate dementia.

[1] feel free to disagree. But provide specific example why its impossible.
Companies can license usage for many reasons without losing control.

[2] or should be. Museums are about preservation and keeping context from the
past accessible.

